# woohoo Ms Towhee



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Good girl, Towee, and feeling fine!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOO!!!! Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fun way to see how ready for the ring they are huh? Nice way to introduce them to the ring and have a good time all the way! Way to go you two!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Girlie!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Fun way to see how ready for the ring they are huh? Nice way to introduce them to the ring and have a good time all the way! Way to go you two!


I only showed her today (Faelan was entered but I just worked him inside didn't go into the ring) so I kept her out a lot - she got bored with the scenery and decided to work LOL And work she did!

Edit to add: Tough judge too - a few people NQ'd because the 'led their dogs' around the ring with the leash or air cookies. A few others I spoke to had Handler Errors but were not quite sure why. But I would have hit Towhee with the slow responses and that final front too (of course I have never done #15 followed by #26 so I think Towhee thought we were doing the attrition thing), so overall I'd say a fair judge


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Go Towhee, show em what the family is made of!

Flip does best with a lot of time outside his crate too. I have a double chair and let him spend a lot of time just sitting next to me.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Ms Towhee! Sounds like she had a fun day. Congratulations!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> Congratulations! Good girl, Towee, and feeling fine!


Grins - thanks!! As I was warming her up, I realized how little training she has had these past few months between her spa trip up north to Barb's and then her abscess and salivary gland problem. I truly am lucky to have this girlie in my life!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats! It is always fun, but hard the first few times in the ring with a nerw dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay Towhee!!! Proud of you guys!!! Way to go!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I was just looking at the Springfield results. My guys have shown there at this time, but in conformation. Congrats. I saw that you mentioned previously in another thread about a strictly novice obedience show coming up near you in March. Where exactly is it? My goal this year is to try to get a CD on 9 1/2 year old Samantha. She was taught to heel as a youngster, but spent so much time in the breed ring, that sometimes she forgets herself when heeling ... And gaits around the ring....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> I was just looking at the Springfield results. My guys have shown there at this time, but in conformation. Congrats. I saw that you mentioned previously in another thread about a strictly novice obedience show coming up near you in March. Where exactly is it? My goal this year is to try to get a CD on 9 1/2 year old Samantha. She was taught to heel as a youngster, but spent so much time in the breed ring, that sometimes she forgets herself when heeling ... And gaits around the ring....


Port Chester (White Plains NY) is having a Novice & Beginner Novice Double Header at the end of March. There will even be a potluck lunch 

The results are posted already? That was quick! I'll go check it out - I was so busy figuring out what Ms Towhee might need I didn't even get a chance to catch up with friends on how they did!!

ETA: I didn't mention before, but I also brought my Casey - he is pretty much retired but was so hopeful he was going somewhere I couldn't leave him at home. So he got to warm up and go visit the agility area and generally hang a bit - his tail was high & wagging and he was smiling & prancing; there is something so very special about our old gold


----------

